

Paul Graham Proposes A ‘Handshake Deal Protocol,’ Puts It Into Practice At YC - gatsby
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/14/paul-graham-handshake-deal-protocol/

======
pella
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5375929>

